# Trouble upgrading using MFStools



## RainmakerJL (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi there, new to the site. 

Been following the following directions found on hinsdale how to site.

i am trying to upgrade my drive from a 40gig to a 320gig drive. the drive i purchased a WD3200JB Western Digital Caviar. 

A couple of questions have come up. 

1) when i tried to make a backup i was unable to mount the hard drive i was going to use to store the backup (this hard drive i was going to store to was a win xp pro boot drive). For clarity, i booted the system using the mfstools boot disk and had 4 drives in the system at the time. Original TIVO drive, WD3200JB, CD-Rom Drive and the original boot drive for that system as described. When i tried to mount the drive i got an error. 

2) So i used the direct copy method from the hinsdale guide 

dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024 

3) During this process i received an error and then later said process complete and data in and out matched. I expanded the drive put it in to the tivo and i got a powering up, just a few minutes more and then green screen error showing we need to work on your system to fix... stay with us.. This repeated several times (over 8 hours) and no luck. 

4) I repeated step 2 above and got same error as above and this time when i put the drive in the tivo i got the powering up, just a few minutes more, then a reset to black screen disk drive was whirring normally waited about 1 hour (left house) came back and i had tivo on screen. However when i went into the menus i didn't have any background images... (i.e the coloured background from the menus behind the grey text). I could see the text, but i could not see the backsplashes. 


Anyhelp at all would be great. 

Thanks. 

Rainmaker


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Look at Hinsdale step #6, it specifies a fat32 drive for making the backup a WinXP drive won't work. And make sure you look at his warning on the last page re booting your computer up with the WinXP drive and tivo disks attached to the 'puter.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you use -r 4 when you expanded the drive? Your second partition will be about 280GB. 274GB is the largest partition you can create with -r 2 (the default).

You will probably be a little small on swap space, because you cannot increase it when using dd. You can use a piped mfsbackup to mfsrestore and not create a backup if you do not have a FAT32 formatted drive. You can do this with or without saving programs.

Review the following instructions that are more up to date than Hinsdale: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## RainmakerJL (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.

I am still having all sorts of issues and I can not pin point where they are being caused.

My TIVO setup background is no longer there. When i don't have signal the background is black so the grey text shows up fine... However if i have something on like sports.. i can barely read the text.. It's like i lost those background graphics. (currently i am routing my tv signal through another input on my tv so i can watch somethign while my tivo is on the bench)

I still only have 152 hours from a 320 gig drive.

I tried using the -r 4 command and it didnt add any more time. where do i place the -r 4 command?

I wrote it like this... 

/# mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdb

i quickly got an extra 100 hours.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Are you still working with the drive that you copied with dd?

If you used mfsbackup, you need -f 9999 to get the background images in the copy unless you are copying with programs.

Post the commands you used on your last attempt.


----------

